# Painting Rocks & Bottles



## HazyDavey (Jan 21, 2018)

In a different thread I mentioned the missus likes to paint designs on rocks we find in creek beds. After painting, she'll spray them with a clear coat to bring out the colors. She also likes to paint bottles the same way. (I snuck in and took a few pictures of her work, don't tell her!)


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 21, 2018)

Very nice, Davey.  Your wife is quite talented.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 21, 2018)

Lovely, quite an intricate design on the lower left one.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 21, 2018)

They are beautiful. I'm  glad you let us sneak a peek. I love the sunflowers. A women who works at our library does the same thing and she has sold several of them.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2018)

Beautiful  art work.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## hearlady (Jan 21, 2018)

Ooh very pretty!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I'll pass your nice comments over to her.. ride:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 21, 2018)

Very pretty!  Love the rock with sunflowers.  
I have a bottle in my kitchen window that resembles the one in your picture. (Think I got it at a flea market...caught my eye; someone put a lot of work into it.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2018)

Very nice artwork there, she is very talented!  I particularly like the rocks, and like others here, am partial to the one with sunflowers. :cool2:


----------

